
What A Double-Dip Recession Would Mean For Investors & Entrepreneurs - ssclafani
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/08/30/us-economic-risks-sept-2010-impact-on-investors-entrepreneurs/
======
ScottWhigham
Wow - thanks for sharing. Interesting:

* ...the capital gains tax increases coming into effect in 2011 are might just lead to a stock market sell-off in Q410 as investors “lock in” gains at a lower tax rate.

Stock market declines equal lowering of wealth effects which in turn equals
lower consumer spending and hits on corporate earnings. This affects M&A
activities for startups, which with the reduction of the IPO market could
spell lower returns in the short-term for technology startup investors. _

